# Best Blonde Joke Ever



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

http://www.lexusownersclub.co.uk/forum/ ... f7452c93ef


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Ha - very good.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

class.... :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I guess we'll see this linked in the Scooby forum next : :


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Excellent ;D ;D


----------

